# high fever w/ molars?



## milkeriffic mama

NAK...

DS just recently cut 4 molars. he's 16 mo. We know his teeth are bothering him. But worried because he had a fever today that went up to 103.7. SCARY! It went down (after tylenol) till it was eventually 99 before dinner but now feels like it is up again (can't tell how much because he's asleep on the boob now). Except for poking at his mouth, he was his usual happy playful self today. So my question is this...anyone else's DC have a fever this high with teething? Is it possible that's all it is? If he still has a fever tomorrow, I will definitely call the doctor...


----------



## adoremybabe

DS had a fever that high when he cut his molars. Before that none of his teeth ever bothered him..... that we noticed.


----------



## momlij

no my dd hasn't gotten a fever yet. 1 molar broke through the gum, one is VERY swollen and the other two are bumps so they are ready. anyhow i've noticed she has lots of boogies and i'm guessing it's from that since there are no other symptoms. i honestly can't remember with the first two kids.....


----------



## goodygumdrops

I was recently in a parenting class where the mediator said that it is rare to get high fevers with teething. She said usually temps will be elevated but below 101. I have no personal experience with teething and fevers but I thought I would share what I recently learned.

Hope your little one is feeling better....


----------



## petitchou

My ped said the same thing as pp - temps rarely go above 101 for teething.

Ds has only had temps that high when he got roseola and some other virus that was very similar. (Incidentally, he did happen to be teething at the same time.) Both times, he was at 104-104.5 for four days and then it broke on its own. We alternated Tylenol and Advil the first time but they didn't really keep the temp down. The second time, I tried to only give him something when he acted miserable or if the temp got close to 104 and kept rising.

Temps are generally lower in the morning and go up in the evening and at night so it's quite normal for it to be up again after dinner. I also stick ds in the tub for anything above 103-103.5 - just a few degrees below his normal bathwater temperature or else it's too cold for him. Just wetting his head and face and under his armpits will also help cool him down. He was the cleanest kid in town for those few days!

I would definitely take your ds to the ped to be checked out if it's still high but I wouldn't worry if he doesn't find anything immediate. If he is acting normal that's a very good sign. I know it can be scary when their temps just shoot up so high like that!

HTH! Good luck!


----------



## milkybean

My guy ALWAYS got high temperatures when he was teething. Especially molars and canines.

He hit 104 three nights in a row with whatever teeth he was cutting at around 17 months old...ooh that was fun, especially b/c we were at my childfree brother's house. Luckily it's a new, very soundproof, house. All I did was put us into a tepid bath, then once he was cooled down we would dry off and go back to sleep, and repeat as needed.

In the mornings he was right as rain, totally fine, and I only knew he was absolutely fine b/c he didn't have any medicine still in his system. During the day we continued with whatever we were doing during that visit, he was fine, then as soon as it hit around 10 pm boom back up went the temp.

And I think the day we left we finally felt a tooth or two that had broken through.

So regardless of what professionals teach from what they were taught, there are indeed kids who hit high temps while teething, and if our experience means anything, it's perfectly OK!


----------



## Qestia

When he got his first molar we didn't actually take his temp--but he felt HOT, and the kid took a four hour nap--which he never ever does. Once it came through it was fine and the others didn't seem to bother him as much.


----------



## bottomsup

I remember reading somewhere recently that children can be susceptible to ear infections while teething, esp, with molars ( I will go find the citation).

I would not necessarily chalk up a high fever to teething. Recent experience: F had molars coming in and a high fever. Eventually, we realized his misery was more due to the flu than to teething. We let it go for awhile, and it turned into a sinus and ear infection. He is actually finishing up antibiotics as we speak, and two molars just popped through. Yikes! I just wish I had paid better attention early on and saved us all many sleepless nights and F some pain









Anyway, I don't think in most cases a fever that high is caused by teething, and I would just keep an eye out.

Hope all turns out well!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice

DS always gets high fevers with teething. Has since the beginning. The worst was about 103, but taking temp under armpit is fickle and could be off. We just try to keep him cool, hydrated, and medicated. Sometimes you just have to do it, no matter how much you don't want to. I felt badly about it, but he has no recourse to understand that it will go away. So medicine it is!


----------



## Mandynee22

My son did when he was cutting a bunch of teeth at once (2 or 3 molars and a few regular teeth). He was also sick then too. He didn't eat solids for like 3 days and was miserable. I gave him tylenol if he was in pain, but not really for the fever. After a few days (and some mouth blood) it all went away.
Good luck and I hope those teeth finish soon!


----------



## milkeriffic mama

thanks for all the feedback. i had read that technically high fevers are not part of teething, but I know anecdotally (including some of you mamas) that it does happen. I called the pedi's office since DS woke up with a fever this morning. Today he's way crankier than yesterday. And oddly not so interested in nursing (which is way unusual for him!). The pedi told me to bring him in, so I'm working from home and will bring him in this afternoon.


----------



## FancyD

My pede told me that kids tend to get fevers while teething because there's an open 'wound' and they're jamming their fingers in their mouths.


----------



## milkeriffic mama

so here's the update...
no ear infection, strep, rash, other virus

the pedi said it's rare, but that yes, DSs high fever was from teething.

We're keeping him home tomorrow anyway because his daycare will send him home if he has a fever. Even though I hate repeatedly giving tylenol, it is doing the trick both with the fever and his comfort level (as in, he's acting like his normal self post-tylenol)

Thanks for all your feedback. It was helpful to hear the experience of other mamas and their LOs


----------



## hottmama

My toddler gets a 103-104 degree fever with molars. He has no other symptoms and is generally in a good mood except for his tooth pain. We use Motrin rarely to help him with the pain, but not because of the fever-- it doesn't bother him or me.


----------



## MotheringHeart

We got vomiting and fevers with DD#4s molars. It was highly unpleasant and none of my kids had ever had that before.







We just gave her motrin and that helped. It was an unpleasant couple of days and then it was over.


----------



## Mamatolea

Yes, we are currently cutting 4 molars and her temp has been on and off between 100 and 103 for the last week or so. Tylenol brings it down and the nurse said as long as that brings it down to not worry unless it gets to 104 or above.

I feel for all of the babes cutting teeth, and us mamas who are up all night and day comfrting them..poor everyone!!!


----------



## franklinmarxmom

Just chiming in to add my sympathies...

My 16 mo DS went to the ped today, b/c after 2 weeks of head congestion and runny nose, he started a 102 fever last night. Turns out he has a sinus infection.

However, he also has a drooling issue! His poor little head keeps getting all soaked with drool. So I suspect he may also be cutting molars at the same time--but I can't get my fingers in there to check, and they're too far back to see.

So, we're in for a long night. You have my empathy!


----------



## Eben'sMama

IME, peds *ALWAYS* say that LOs don't get fevers when teething, but we mamas know they certainly *DO*!!!


----------

